
Show HN: Quarantine-At-Home – a distributed project for finding Covid drugs - subcosmos
https://quarantine.infino.me/
======
subcosmos
Taking huge inspiration from Folding@Home, and my teenaged fascination with
SETI@Home, I threw together a prototype framework to distribute small-molecule
"Docking" experiments to tackle the coronavirus epidemic.

Source code is here :
[https://github.com/cjmielke/quarantineAtHome](https://github.com/cjmielke/quarantineAtHome)

We currently have about 50 volunteers pitching in both CPU and GPU compute
time, and we have already performed >100,000 docking experiments against two
of the coronavirus proteins. You can see which proteins we are targetting here
: [https://github.com/cjmielke/quarantine-
files/tree/master/rec...](https://github.com/cjmielke/quarantine-
files/tree/master/receptors)

Want to join the community? Windows and Mac builds are available, but you
power users can jump right in with a docker image :

CPU : sudo docker run -it -e ME=<YourUserName>
cjmielke/quarantine_at_home:quarantine

GPU : sudo nvidia-docker run -it -e ME=<YourUserName>
cjmielke/quarantine_at_home:quarantinegpu

Ask me anything!

